# RIP Toby :(



## Pipp

Sad to say thatSnuggys Mom, Laura,losther precious Toby today,causeunknown. He had eaten all his pellets and had a litter boxfull of healthy poops, but shegot home from taking Baby tothe vet and foundthat he had crossed the bridge. Hewas only two years old. 

Ourhearts go out to Laura. :heartbeat: 

:rip:Toby. You were a beautiful and much lovedbunny. You will be missed.inkiris:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

OMG!! Laura, I am SO sorry for your loss ofToby, I am in complete shock. I am praying for you, your family, andthe bunnykids. :hug2:


----------



## undergunfire

Rest in Peace, Toby. Do many binkies in Bunny Heaven:rainbow::kiss:.


I am so sorry, Snuggys Mom. I hope you are doing alright:hug2::rose:.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies

How tragic! I am so very sorry that thishappened! I can't imagine the shock, and grief you are going throughright now. Prayers are going out for you.


----------



## lalena2148

OMG! I'm so sorry, Laura:sad:ray:


Binky free, little Toby.urplepansy: :rainbow::jumpingbunny::rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Laura. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. What could've happened?

Binky free a million times Toby!!!!!!!!!!! Mommy loves you!:rainbow: So do we!

P.S. Thanks for informing us Pipp.


----------



## HoneyPot

I don't even know what to say Laura.... I'msitting here crying... precious Toby... you know how much I love him,he is one of my favorites. I just can't digest this.This is so unexpected (as it is for you of course).I saw an RIP Toby in another thread and I though it was a joke...

I am sending all my love to you. I'm just in shock.

hugs to you, Baby and Snuggy and the rest of your family.

_________
Nadia


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh Laura! im so sry for your loss! i dont know what to say..im in shock

binky free toby:rainbow: prayers to you and your family:hug2:


----------



## Haley

Laura, my heart is just breaking for you. :bigtears:

He was such a special little man. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Laura I'm in shock. I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

I will say a prayer for all of you.

Blinky Free little one.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Crystalballl

There are no words to make the pain of losingsomething so precious, go away. I am so sorry for yourloss. He was so adorable. 

Binky Free, Toby!

Crystal


----------



## TinysMom

Laura,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you're devestated and the forum is too.

Please know that we're here for you if you need to talk or cry or whatever.

You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Crystalballl wrote:*


> There are no words to make the pain of losing something soprecious, go away. I am so sorry for your loss. Hewas so adorable.
> 
> Binky Free, Toby!
> 
> Crystal


Wow Crystal. That is sweet.:rainbow:ink iris:Exactly.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## Bangbang

:sad:that is terrible... not sure what to say other then i'm really sorry


----------



## ahri22

Oh no!! I just saw this....I am so sorry to hear about poor Toby  

He looks a bit like my flopsy Bun-Bun...such a beautiful boy!!!

It is so hard to lose a bunny, especially when it comes so quickly and with no warning...

Far too young to die 

Binky free little Toby

:angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny

Laura, I am so sorry to hear about Toby. We will all miss your handsome boy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Omg not Toby, I swear my heart just dropped whenI saw this. Laura, I don't know what to say, I'm so sosorry.:sad:Sometimes the world is just so cruel...

Binkie free special little man. :rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Carolyn

That's the plan I want. To be dearlyloved while here on earth, have a comfortable home, be treated with TLCall my life and then just pass. It's absolutely horrific foryou Laura and Ally, I know that, but it was fast and peaceful forToby. That said, my heart and soul weeps for you.

Buck will take him from here until you see him again.

All my love,

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101

Sorry to hear of your loss laura. Buck Jones will take good care of Toby for you.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry for you loss. We are all here for you.


----------



## f_j

Oh no, I just saw this thread now. Iam so very sorry. I know this must be such a hard time foryou, please know we are all thinking about you. Again, I'msorry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Goodbye, my sweet baby boy.





















You were such a good, sweet boy and I loved you with all myheart. You were taken much too soon and you will be missed somuch. You will never be forgotten or replaced. Iknew the minute I saw you that you were meant to bemine. 
I am so thankful that you finally won Snuggy over and knew the love of another bunny before you passed. 






Buck, take good care of my sweet baby boy until I get to the Bridge.


----------



## naturestee

:bigtears:

All my love to you and your family. I wish you could have had more time together.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Thanks, everyone. 

I gave Snuggy some time to say goodbye to Toby last night.

She licked his face and chinned his little feet. She circledhis body a few times, then went back to her cage for thenight.


----------



## jordiwes

:cry1:

He was definitely a little prince and will never be forgotten.


----------



## Flopsy

My baby's twin. 

:runningrabbit::runningrabbit:
Binky free with Flopsy, Boy.


----------



## Carolyn

beautiful pictures. :bigtears:

Definitely never forgotten and never replaced. He adored yousoooooo much, Laura. Still does, just in anotherform.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so very sorry that sweet Toby is gone....ican't seem to stop crying for you, Snuggysmom.:bigtears:ray:...hugsand prayers to you and your family


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:sad: i am sosorryfor you loss :bigtears: isaw the pictures and he was adorable


----------



## Munchkin

I'm so very very sorry for your loss. He was beautiful and obviously very loved.
:cry1::rip:


----------



## Michaela

On no, oh I really cannot believe this,:cry2

Binky free at the Bridge beautiful Toby...:rainbow:

If you need to talk I am here, I perhaps more than many right now know exactly what you are going through:hug1

I will keep you in my thoughts


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.

Heather


----------



## ChandieLee

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.
Lots of love and prayers.

:tears2:

Chandie, Bunny and Necro.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Poor Laura. :bigtears:

I know what the love of a bunny like Tobyfeels like. I know you are hurting now, knowing how much youwill miss that special love. I have no words... 

Our family, here at Sebbie's house will keep you in our prayers. 

Raspberry


----------



## Starina

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for yourloss. Like Carolyn said, at least he went quickly and didn't go throughweeks of illness and pain.:hug2:

~Star~


----------



## Haley

Laura, those pictures are beautiful. He was suchasweet littleboy and he was so loved by you andeveryone here. I cant imagine how hard this week has been foryou and your family.

Youre in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in Peace sweet Toby.ray:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

SM i know it can't help much but i'm so sorry about Toby... just know that you gave him a wonderful life while it lasted. 

:tears2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Thanks, Everyone. 

The nearly two years Toby had here were so special to me. Istarted every day by saying good morning to him and he was the last oneI said goodnight to. 

I believe Toby was here on borrowed time and I'm just so thankful thatI got to be his mama while he was here. He was a pet storebunny, and I believe, the result of bad breeding. He wasblind, had stomach issues, and probably other things that weren't asobvious. 

I didn't bother with the necropsy. I'm almost certain it washis heart. He wasn't sick. He had a very healthyappetite, he was happy and he was poopingand peeing like achamp. The night before he died, he was romping, playing andbinkyinglike he always did. 

His deathis very hard for me because it happened so suddenly,but I'm sure that for him, it was the best way he could havegone. I don't believe he suffered. Ally was herewhenhe passed and didn't even know. She didn'thearor see anything. She thought he was justsleeping.


----------



## RunRabbitRun

I am so sorry for your sudden and unexpected loss. I have a little mini rex Toby. Hugs to you.


----------



## Carolyn

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> I believe Toby was here on borrowed time and I'm just sothankful that I got to be his mama while he was here.




I couldn't agree more.


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG, I am so sorry I missed this. I know howmuch you loved Toby and he was such a character. For his sake, at leastit was quick, but I know that makes it harder for those left behind.

You gave him a wonderful life, and he was a much loved bunny. I am so very sorry!

Jan


----------



## stephiemarie78

Sorry I don't check this board more offten, itmakes me sad. I'm so sorry about your loss.:bunny19 I can only remindmyslef in times like this that the lord knows what he is doing and takecomfort in knowing that Toby is watching over you and your family.


----------



## Sugar N Spice

I'm so sorry...:cry1:

:rip:Sweet Toby.


----------



## maherwoman

My love and prayers to you and yours, Laura...

What a sad, sad day in the bunny world...

Love and hugs,

Rosie*

P.S. What a beautiful boy, and you can see in his eyes he hada beautiful soul, too. Toby was a sweetheart, and I'm sohappy he had time with such a wonderful family. You spoiledhim rotten and loved him more than he ever imagined anyonecould. :rose:


----------



## polly

I'm so sorry rip little one :rainbow:


----------

